# Solved: Nothing will open!!



## ironhed97 (Jun 29, 2004)

I woke up this morning and all of the sudden I cannot open an executable files. Everything I try to open says "Cannot find file. You may have type the name incorrectly in the Run dialog, or another open program cannot find a system file. To search for a file, click the Start button, and then click search." I think easy enough, I'll delete the old spware and virus scanners on my computer since they are outdated and I'll download new ones. So when I go to control panel here is the message I get. "Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item." Either message occurs on every executable file I try to open except Internet explorer. I can also open up docments with microsoft word, or movies with Quicktime, but very little else. Any ideas as to what it may be. BTW, I also tried to run HijackThis, but I had the same results.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

ironhed97 said:


> virus scanners on my computer since they are outdated and I'll download new ones.


This behavior can occur if your computer is infected with a virus.

Have you scanned your system to see if it is infected?

Here's two on-line AV scanners you could try,their free.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

HTH.


----------



## ironhed97 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for replying so quickly Alfie.

I ran both scanners and it did find several viruses. I went ahead and deleted all of the files that the scanners could not disinfect. I then restarted my computer and the same thing is still happening. I would just reformat my computer and start from scratch, but the last time I did that it took me forever to restart it because the Windows ME start-up is not compatible with my video card I got when my old one busted. Which I thought was wierd because it was compatible with Windows ME. I guess that is what i get for buying a computer with ME on it  . If anyone else has any ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Go to the Reticulated Toys site below and download, unzip and run

exefix08.com

There is an unzipped version available if you need it through the IE ONLY link at the bottom.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html


----------



## ironhed97 (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok, I downloaded that program and tried to run it. It gives me a message that says "Windows cannot find svchost.exe." I tried searching manually on my computer but did not find it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

SVCHost is a virus which must have been one of the viruses that you deleted. (although, if is it Welchia, it's normally only an an NT-type box?). But, the registry is still mucked up.

Try downloading Fix-exec.inf (same site as Rog posted).

Then, select the file, right mouse, install. And see if things will run again.


----------



## ironhed97 (Jun 29, 2004)

I downloaded it and installed it and so far everything is back to normal. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Excellent.

But, I would also recommend you do a full virus scan to ensure that all is well. 
Try this online one

Also, consider installing a firewall such as www.zonealarm.com.
The trojan or virus that you were initially infected with "could" have allowed an outsider, full access to your pc without your knowledge. ZA would have warned you when it attempted to "call home".


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Also, let us see a HijackThis scanlog, as there may be things that online scanners miss:

http://www.net-integration.net/tools/hijackthis.html


----------

